
Cayenne – Drag-and-drop IoT project builder - tdrnd
http://www.cayenne-mydevices.com/
======
falcolas
Closed source clients installed on your hardware, with fairly open ended EULAs
and privacy policies, and no mention of encryption?

Pass, thank you.

------
seanp2k2
Terrible domain name, and claims on the home page are demonstrably false;
[https://www.losant.com](https://www.losant.com) has a GUI for building your
IOT-connected workflows.

There are others: [http://www.postscapes.com/internet-of-things-
platforms/](http://www.postscapes.com/internet-of-things-platforms/)

Also: [https://io.adafruit.com](https://io.adafruit.com) is nice for hobbyist
projects.

------
eveningcoffee
Please note that for most of such project the IoT is not appropriate as it
will leak your very private information from your home.

The more correct term you are looking for is ND - Networked Device - and very
often also AND - Autonomous Networked Device.

------
mxuribe
So is this like yahoo pipes (but for building dashboard and app control) but
for IoT devices?

Genuinely curious...because I was about to start researching getting started
using Jasper
[[https://jasperproject.github.io/](https://jasperproject.github.io/)]...but
then this seems interesting, though not quite sure if it would do some of the
same that Jasper does (albeit w/o voice control of course), or totally
different things...?

------
Meph504
[lana voice] Nope!!!

"Licensing and Authorizing Service: By granting myDevices access to your
Devices you hereby grant us a worldwide, perpetual, irrevocable, non-
exclusive, royalty-free, license to use, store, transmit, reproduce,
distribute, prepare derivative works of, display and disclose all information
we have access to on your Devices through the Services, in accordance with our
Privacy Policy."

------
haapanen
Another such builder: [https://www.iot-ticket.com/](https://www.iot-
ticket.com/)

------
birdmanjeremy
No ESP8266 support?

------
bencollier49
Doesn't Octoblu do that?

~~~
trdrake
...or NodeRed?

~~~
mxuribe
Ooo, cool, i like this [[http://nodered.org](http://nodered.org)] better
because its open source. Thx!

~~~
kefka
There's also PageNodes, Node-Red for the browser. I IPFS-ified this one.

[https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmbLPfyehFnViKZpU237P6a6DpjCfWFSoDBMQFG...](https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmbLPfyehFnViKZpU237P6a6DpjCfWFSoDBMQFGUAgYW2t/)

